# Kühler für "palit GTX 260/216 SONIC(55nM)



## praxiteen (16. Oktober 2009)

*Kühler für "palit GTX 260/216 SONIC(55nM)*

hallo gemeinde!
ich suche nen leisen kühler der mit meiner gtx 260/216 von palit kompatibel ist.(55nm version)da das layout von palit etwas abweicht und ich punkto gpu kühlung neu bin,erbitte ich eure hilfe.
danke an alle die mir helfen!
Ps:nix in der sufu gefunden!!
MFG.:luki


----------



## gowengel (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kühler für "palit GTX 260/216 SONIC(55nM)*

Hm, sobald man die beiden Lüfter komplett auf 25% stellt, ist die Karte mehr als leise, und dann noch die Steuerung mit dem Riva Tuner richtig einstellt, wird die Karte bei mir keine 70°C warm

Ich spreche aus Erfahrung, hab die Karte schließlich selber (Naja ich hab die baugleiche Gainward^^)


----------



## der_yappi (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kühler für "palit GTX 260/216 SONIC(55nM)*

Ich schalt mich mal auch mit ein.

Habe auch die Palit Variante.

Laufen tut die wie ne 1. Leise ist se auch. Mir persönlich aber wird sie dennoch zu warm. Nach meinem Geschmack könnte sie ruhig kühler sein.

Also wenn Ideen da sind, es wird sich nicht nur _praxiteen_ über ne Antwort freuen 

Persönlich hätte ich jetzt an den Arctic Cooling GTX gedacht.


----------



## praxiteen (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kühler für "palit GTX 260/216 SONIC(55nM)*

@"gowengel"danke mal für deine antwort!
25%im riva tuner einstellen hab ich schon gemacht.aber wie stellt man die steuerung richtig ein?
gibts hier ein "how to"dafür"?
@yappi:meine is bei 42%schon eher laut.jaja,sie ist sauber .kann es sein das die lagerung der lüfter stirbt?
                          also,zur eigentlichen frage:welcher kühler ist kompatibel zur palit?
mfg.


----------



## Artas (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kühler für "palit GTX 260/216 SONIC(55nM)*



praxiteen schrieb:


> @"gowengel"danke mal für deine antwort!
> 25%im riva tuner einstellen hab ich schon gemacht.aber wie stellt man die steuerung richtig ein?
> gibts hier ein "how to"dafür"?
> @yappi:meine is bei 42%schon eher laut.jaja,sie ist sauber .kann es sein das die lagerung der lüfter stirbt?
> ...



Hier ist ein How to:
[HowTo] Lüftersteuerung mit RivaTuner einmal anders - ForumBase

Lies es dir zuerst durch und dann stell alles so ein wie es im Bild steht.
Ich habe ebenfalls diese Graka und ich finde sie auch zu laut. Aber auf 25% ist sie total leise!!!


----------



## PIXI (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kühler für "palit GTX 260/216 SONIC(55nM)*

@TE 
an deiner stelle würde ich den kühler drauflassen und den plastik-korpus abnehmen (garantie verlierst du, aber bei einem kühlertausch auch)
und mit kabelbinder oder ählichem zwei 120mm oder 92mm lüfter befestigen (selber mal ausmessen)...

ist denke ich eine günstige und gute lösung...

gruß PIX


----------



## praxiteen (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kühler für "palit GTX 260/216 SONIC(55nM)*



Artas schrieb:


> Hier ist ein How to:
> [HowTo] Lüftersteuerung mit RivaTuner einmal anders - ForumBase
> 
> Lies es dir zuerst durch und dann stell alles so ein wie es im Bild steht.
> Ich habe ebenfalls diese Graka und ich finde sie auch zu laut. Aber auf 25% ist sie total leise!!!


jep,danke.das hab ich auch eben gefunden.werd ich mal versuchen,wenn ich die zeit finde.
mfg.


----------



## praxiteen (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kühler für "palit GTX 260/216 SONIC(55nM)*



PIXI schrieb:


> @TE
> an deiner stelle würde ich den kühler drauflassen und den plastik-korpus abnehmen (garantie verlierst du, aber bei einem kühlertausch auch)
> und mit kabelbinder oder ählichem zwei 120mm oder 92mm lüfter befestigen (selber mal ausmessen)...
> 
> ...


das wäre auch ne möglichkeit.zuerst probier ich aber mal die riva tuner variante.
mfg.
ups,sorry,doppelpost.


----------



## praxiteen (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kühler für "palit GTX 260/216 SONIC(55nM)*



PIXI schrieb:


> @TE
> an deiner stelle würde ich den kühler drauflassen und den plastik-korpus abnehmen (garantie verlierst du, aber bei einem kühlertausch auch)
> und mit kabelbinder oder ählichem zwei 120mm oder 92mm lüfter befestigen (selber mal ausmessen)...
> 
> ...


hallo.die möglichkeit mit dem riva tuner hab ich verworfen da(plenk)  die lüfter bei 42%schon recht laut sind.welche 92mm lüfter könntest du mir empfehlen?vorzugsweise mit etwa 10mm stärke?
 mfg.


----------



## PIXI (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kühler für "palit GTX 260/216 SONIC(55nM)*

hi,
also da kenn ich mich jetzt nicht so aus, aber die einzigen die ich kenne sind
"Scythe Kaze Jyu Slim" die haben die abmessungen von 100x100x12 (mm) und wahlweise in 1000rpm oder 2000 rpm.
da würde ich dann schon die 2000der nehmen.

gruß PIX

edit: vielleicht kennt ja jemand anders weitere lüfer...


----------



## praxiteen (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kühler für "palit GTX 260/216 SONIC(55nM)*

danke mal für deine antwort.
ich werd mal bei div.händlern schauen was so gibt.ich denke,deine lösung is für mich gut.ausserdem hab ich was zum basteln.hehe.eventuel kann ich mein tunnelprojekt anpassen.
mfg.


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kühler für "palit GTX 260/216 SONIC(55nM)*

Müssen die Lüfter zwangsläufig nur 10mm dick sein, oder tun es auch normale?

Ich hatte bis vor kurzem ne Halterung für mein GTX275 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## praxiteen (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kühler für "palit GTX 260/216 SONIC(55nM)*

hallo.also 10 mm sind ned pflicht.würde aber schöner aussehen.wenn so 20 mm klötze dranhängen sieht das iwie panzermässig aus.die halterung sah ich schon mal.werd mir da aber selber was schmieden im feuer des eises.so thor kabelbinder es will.
mfg.


----------



## GPHENOM (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kühler für "palit GTX 260/216 SONIC(55nM)*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...luefter-steuern-der-palit-gtx260-sonic-2.html

Das ist meine Lösung.

Klappt super, nur den Tmin wert muss ich im sommer anpassen da sie sonst beim fernsehgucken schon lauter wird.
Ich hab den Lüfter auf 30% Die graka hört man in meinem sys dann nicht mehr.


----------



## praxiteen (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kühler für "palit GTX 260/216 SONIC(55nM)*



AMDPHENOMX3 schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...luefter-steuern-der-palit-gtx260-sonic-2.html
> 
> Das ist meine Lösung.
> 
> ...


also,wenn ich meine auf 25%stell höre ich auch fast nix mehr.aber wenn die karte nur um 2-5%mehr drehzahl  gibt is das recht  hörbar.(und störend)
ich brauch ja keinen no voice pc aber (is genug wenn meine alte jammert)die palit is mir so zu laut.ich will basteln!!!.also bitte zeigt mir vernünftige 10-12mm dicke lüfter!
danke mal an alle.
mfg.


----------



## PIXI (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kühler für "palit GTX 260/216 SONIC(55nM)*

^^das glaub ich dir das man die hört, hatte selber die gleiche wie du und habe
sie aufgrund dessen auch umgetauscht gegen eine im referenz-design (xfx 260-xt).

diese blöden maschinentriebwerke können ganz schön störend sein, außerdem hat mir
auch nicht gefallen das die warme luft im inneren (gehäuse) bleibt.
aufgrung dessen hat mein nt die lüfterdrehzahl immer hochgeregelt und ist nach dem herunterfahren 
auch noch nachgelaufen (ok mein gehäuse ist auch ziehmlich klein).... usw. etz. pp


würde an deiner stelle auch schauen das du da einen tunnel o.ä. baust...


gruß PIX


----------



## praxiteen (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kühler für "palit GTX 260/216 SONIC(55nM)*



PIXI schrieb:


> ^^das glaub ich dir das man die hört, hatte selber die gleiche wie du und habe
> sie aufgrund dessen auch umgetauscht gegen eine im referenz-design (xfx 260-xt).
> 
> diese blöden maschinentriebwerke können ganz schön störend sein, außerdem hat mir
> ...


 das ist ja der grund für meine tunnel idee.ich will die warme abluft der karte aus dem gehäuse saugen.ich hab aber im mom.sehr wenig zeit.wenn ich soweit fertig bin werd ich sicher ein paar bilder posten.das kann aber noch dauern.
mfg.


----------



## praxiteen (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kühler für "palit GTX 260/216 SONIC(55nM)*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Müssen die Lüfter zwangsläufig nur 10mm dick sein, oder tun es auch normale?
> 
> Ich hatte bis vor kurzem ne Halterung für mein GTX275
> 
> ...


hallo.ich hab ne frage.wie kann ich zwei lüfter an der graka anschliessen?gibts da nen adapter oder ähnliches?hast du vielleicht weitere pics?
mfg.


----------



## GPHENOM (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kühler für "palit GTX 260/216 SONIC(55nM)*

Ich glaub er hat die lüfter ans mainboard oder ans nt angeschlossen.
Man muss keinen lüfter an der graka angeschlossen haben damit sie läuft.
Aber ich glaube da gibt es auch adapter.


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kühler für "palit GTX 260/216 SONIC(55nM)*

^^Hi hi, die Lüfter waren weder an der Grafikkarte, noch am Mainbord oder am Netzteil, sondern an einer Lüftersteuerung (Scythe Kaze Master)


----------



## praxiteen (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kühler für "palit GTX 260/216 SONIC(55nM)*

hmmm,ans mobo würde auch funktionieren?ne steuerung wäre auch nicht schlecht.aber ich versuch mal das mit dem mobo.die lüfter kommen erst ende der woche.mal schauen was mir oder euch noch alles einfällt.
mfg.


----------



## praxiteen (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kühler für "palit GTX 260/216 SONIC(55nM)*

so,heute sind zwei stück "SCYTHE KAZE-JYU SLIM" angekommen.am woe werd ich sie einbauen.mal sehen,was die dinger bei der lautstärke und den temps ausmachen.
ich hab sie schon mal mit kabelbinder "vereint"werd aber irgentwann ne schönere lösung finden.
mfg.


----------



## PIXI (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kühler für "palit GTX 260/216 SONIC(55nM)*

^^ich warte dann schon mal auf mehr bilder + ergebnisse

gruß PIX


----------



## praxiteen (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kühler für "palit GTX 260/216 SONIC(55nM)*

ACHTUNG!!!DAS IS NUR PROVISORISCH!!!!!so,hab die lüfter nun eingebaut und am mobo angeschlossen.im bios auf "performance"eingestellt.sollten also auf 2000U/m laufen.hören tu ich absolut nix von dem pärchen.punkto temps erkenne ich etwa 10-15°C unter last(also von knapp80°C auf 67°C im fure mark).im idle jedoch habe ich keine verbesserung festgestellt.fazit:super.bin zufrieden.werd morgen noch nen adapterkabel besorgen.dann kann ich das pärchen an die graka anschliessen.und später will ich ne schöne halterung kaufen oder basteln.Scythe Kama Stay: Variabler Lüfter- und HDD/SSD-Rahmen für den PCI-Slot - Scythe, Kama Stay, Luftkühlung, SSD, HDD
mfg.


----------



## GPHENOM (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kühler für "palit GTX 260/216 SONIC(55nM)*

Die Lüfter sind 100mm groß oder?


----------



## praxiteen (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kühler für "palit GTX 260/216 SONIC(55nM)*

ja,richtig.100*100*12mm.5,99€ das stück.zubehör is auch dabei.festplattenstege,kabel und schrauben.
mfg.


----------



## GPHENOM (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kühler für "palit GTX 260/216 SONIC(55nM)*

Was meinst du mit festplattenstege?


----------



## praxiteen (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kühler für "palit GTX 260/216 SONIC(55nM)*

ähm.das sind zwei plättchen die man an die festplatte schrauben kann um da den lüfter zu montieren.vielleicht poste ich morgen ein bild.
mfg.
edit:bei geschlossenem case kann die warme abluft schlechter weg als wie mit original lüfter.(war ja iwi logisch)
ich muss also nen tunnel bauen.aber das kann dauern.
sollte jemand interresse haben,werd ich den verlauf dokumentieren.
bin für anregungen immer offen.
also dann,
mfg.


----------



## Naumo (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kühler für "palit GTX 260/216 SONIC(55nM)*

hi!
kleine frage.. ich habe auch die gainward gtx275 (is ja fast die selbe karte) und find se auch zu laut..
wäre der xigmatek bidfrost hier eine alternative? man könnte ja die ganzen bleche vom gainward/palit design beibehalten und nur den hauptkühler tauschen oder irre ich


----------



## Blechdesigner (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kühler für "palit GTX 260/216 SONIC(55nM)*

^^Kannst dir ja mal hier *diesen* Test der Karte anschauen (sind gute Bilder) und dann mit den Halterungen mit dem von dir genannten vergleichen ob's geht


----------



## praxiteen (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kühler für "palit GTX 260/216 SONIC(55nM)*



Naumo schrieb:


> hi!
> kleine frage.. ich habe auch die gainward gtx275 (is ja fast die selbe karte) und find se auch zu laut..
> wäre der xigmatek bidfrost hier eine alternative? man könnte ja die ganzen bleche vom gainward/palit design beibehalten und nur den hauptkühler tauschen oder irre ich


 hast du jetzt ne gtx 260 oder 275??
ob das mit dem xigmatek passt kann ich nicht sagen.
mfg.


----------



## Naumo (1. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler für "palit GTX 260/216 SONIC(55nM)*

ich hab beides 
kfa² 260 mit triple kühler und ne gainward gtx275


----------



## praxiteen (2. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler für "palit GTX 260/216 SONIC(55nM)*



Naumo schrieb:


> ich hab beides
> kfa² 260 mit triple kühler und ne gainward gtx275


welche temps hast du mit der 275er?
mfg


----------



## Naumo (2. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler für "palit GTX 260/216 SONIC(55nM)*

kann ich jetzt nicht so sagen aber es is schlechter als mit meiner kfa²
dacht eben auch dagegen etwas zu tun aber ich lass es sein.. verkauf die karte wieder
jemand interesse? ^^


----------

